# Jones County family friendly club looking for members.



## oneshot13 (Jul 30, 2012)

Jones county family friendly club looking for members for the 2013-2014 season. The club consists of 615 acres with a good road system and primitive camp site. A little bit of everything, clear cuts, planted pines, hardwood drains and food plots. This is our second season to lease the property,  dues will be $650 and membership capped at 15. Eight point or better and 5 deer limit per membership. We have a good deer and turkey population  on the property as well as an abundance of rabbits. No hogs have been spotted. Located off of Cyler road just outside of Gray.


----------



## oneshot13 (Jul 31, 2012)

bump


----------



## oneshot13 (Aug 1, 2012)

ttt


----------



## nbkiller (Aug 1, 2012)

Do you have any pics of the property. Very interested have kids that love to hunt and be outdoors. Email me at hilltire.chipdoster@yahoo.com please


----------



## oneshot13 (Aug 5, 2012)

Email sent.


----------



## oneshot13 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sorry, meant to say message sent. Also attached the plot info to include aerial photo.


----------



## oneshot13 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## oneshot13 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## oneshot13 (Aug 8, 2012)

bump


----------



## Jim 1234 (Aug 10, 2012)

I am very interested.  Do you have any spots left?  Do you have a map of the property?


----------



## oneshot13 (Aug 15, 2012)

Message sent.


----------



## oneshot13 (Aug 27, 2012)

bump


----------



## jmsmith76 (Aug 27, 2012)

Any ponds on the property?


----------



## ARMOR M1 (Aug 28, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## oneshot13 (Aug 29, 2012)

Looking forward to meeting you Saturday.


----------



## oneshot13 (Sep 18, 2012)

Only 3 slots left, will be down Saturday if you want to take a look. 12 members total.


----------



## oneshot13 (Nov 7, 2012)

2 slots available.


----------



## Ferrarifixr (Nov 7, 2012)

I would be interested also ,will be in that area this weekend, send me some info . Thanks


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm very interested are you available on Sunday for me to come out and have you show me around. Give me a call at (404) 803-3228, name is Anthony.


----------



## jasonp (Nov 20, 2012)

*Jones Co. Lease*

Is there any spots left? I leave in Eatonton and have a 10 and 6 year old who love to hunt. Thanks Jason


----------



## jel123 (Dec 22, 2012)

any openings for 2013, Jim


----------



## oneshot13 (Apr 1, 2013)

*2013*

We will have 4-5 openings for the 2013 season. I would like to have all members paid by April 15th.


----------



## oneshot13 (Apr 1, 2013)

2013-2014 we anticipate 4-5 openings.


----------



## oneshot13 (Apr 1, 2013)

Brian,
Your email came back to me as undeliverable.  Will you be joining the club this year?


----------



## oneshot13 (Apr 1, 2013)

One of our biguns that made it through this season.  Will he be bigger next season? We only have 3 openings left for the 2013-2014 season.  Good group of people, family friendly and pin in/out system.


----------



## oneshot13 (Apr 2, 2013)

*2013-2014 season*

We have 3 openings left for the upcoming season.


----------



## oneshot13 (May 16, 2013)

Only 3 openings left for the 2013-2014 season.


----------



## oneshot13 (May 17, 2013)

bump


----------



## oneshot13 (Jun 18, 2013)

Only two openings left for this season.


----------

